# All things Casio.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It's not a name that excites envy, that people lust after, but I doubt one of us hasn't got a Casio watch. I don't know who produces the most watches per annum but Casio must be up there.

I have more Casios than any other watch, here are a few....



Titanium Wave Ceptor......bit dusty.



Protrek PRW2500



G Shock homage to the first 80's model.

Share your Casios if you would be so kind.

Cheers. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't have any pics to hand but Casio are a favourite of mine & I have quite a few of their digital F91w type watches. I'm currently wearing a rather '80's looking (but actually only 6 months old) gold coloured digital A159WGE as I type.

I really rate Casio highly, they keep watches in production for years & even their cheap ones work well. They appeal to the "tight wad" in me :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> but I doubt one of us hasn't got a Casio watch


 :laugh: i dont have one Rog :laugh:


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Here you go......Bob.













Plus a few Digs


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have a Casio at the moment.

But I did used to have a anologue divers style with an LCD date window at 3 O'clock that was set by pulling and twisting the crown.

I can't remember what happened to it, and I've not seen any watch quite like it since.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> :laugh: i dont have one Rog :laugh:


 Bet you could put one together Bruce :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My Casio collection to date.....










Cheers.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Morning everyone, new to this forum and just started out in collecting watches! I've always been interested in watches (Im a bit like a magpie, bright shiny things seem to attract me! :laugh: ) but have only just started seriously thinking about collecting them. I think I am going to concentrate on Solar/ kinetic watches for now. Below is a pic of my Casios  (If I have got inserting links right at any rate!?)

https://goo.gl/photos/n4PBX4YN4cHg7feo6

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNNMomVd7jHy0aykE0ZZyFzOI27BYS7YSjojrU8B_jSdzwsZy6OLUaoXNX3q5M7yA?key=Uy0tZDFOOEEtTXRNVEJlZUg2c3VJUk5SWWxWYWtn


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a few of my vintage Casios....


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

,

I think I have figured it out now (grr hate computers! )

Anywho the above picture is the beginning of my Casio watch collection


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> ,
> 
> I think I have figured it out now (grr hate computers! )
> 
> Anywho the above picture is the beginning of my Casio watch collection


 Welcome Graham.....didn't take long for you to figure out posting pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

This is my beater the trusty Casio g shock riseman one hell of a watch in my opinion


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

spaceslug said:


> Here's a few of my vintage Casios....


 They are bloody fabulous !


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> Welcome Graham.....didn't take long for you to figure out posting pics :thumbsup:


 Only thing is I made the mistake of photographing all of my Casio's together in one photo, this means I have to now buy more watches to practice posting photos on here :laugh:



spaceslug said:


> Here's a few of my vintage Casios....


 Lovely collection, hopefully mine will look like this one day!


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

graham1981 said:


> Only thing is I made the mistake of photographing all of my Casio's together in one photo, this means I have to now buy more watches to practice posting photos on here :laugh:
> 
> Lovely collection, hopefully mine will look like this one day!


 I'm sure it will Graham, like you I only had a couple to start with when I first joined!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

there can be only one :notworthy:










had to sell the bc otherwise nothing else in the watch box would get a look in ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

My Casio watches

B640





W-59



A168


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> there can be only one :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry went a bit ott with the pb spring cleaning


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Always seems to be plenty of casio's about and a lot of variation in the styling too:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the best made watch I have owned to date was a Casio! I should have given in early :sadwalk: .

this amazing quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Some say they look like watches made of lego but i am fond of mine


----------



## harald-hans (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello to everyone here from Germany, I am new to this forum and this is my first posting.

Among others I own a few Casio watches - this one is a brand new fresh from Japan - PRX8000-T














































Greetings from Germany


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

harald-hans said:


> Hello to everyone here from Germany, I am new to this forum and this is my first posting.
> 
> Among others I own a few Casio watches - this one is a brand new fresh from Japan - PRX8000-T


 Hello, you have excellent English. I wish I could learn your language but it is extremely difficult unfortunately.


----------



## harald-hans (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you very much ... :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

harald-hans said:


> Thank you very much ... :thumbsup:


 That's a nice looking watch, sigh, another watch I want to add to the collection now :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm late on this one, and I've also come late in my appreciation of Casio. Having recently acquired a few inexpensive Casio digital and analogue watches, I have come to the conclusion that this is a brand well worth collecting. Casio watches seem to me to represent very good value for money although one does have to swallow ones mechanical pride in falling for these pieces. And the sheer variety of different Casio models is quite staggering.

My latest Casio purchase is this Tough Solar, and it cost me about £35 from Argos. I really like it and it marks my first entry into the world of solar-powered watches:










(pic from lelong.com.my)


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> It's not a name that excites envy, that people lust after, but I doubt one of us hasn't got a Casio watch. I don't know who produces the most watches per annum but Casio must be up there.
> 
> I have more Casios than any other watch, here are a few....
> 
> ...


 Your comment about who sells the most watches got me interested so I had a scout round the internet, I found some figures and it appears the Swatch group sells the most with nearly 7 billion watches sold each year! Seiko 1.2 billion and Casio 800 million, fascinating stuff !


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Great value Honour.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

This is mine. Very attached to this watch, but it is currently defunct. Will bring it back from the dead when I can find the right gubbins to go inside. Got a waveceptor loafing around somewhere too. I'll take a pic if I can find it and there is a bright enough day to take one.








051 by se27139, on Flickr


----------



## saraashraafi (Jan 30, 2017)

the above watch is my watch and love it.

ساعت کاسیو


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Casio watches are fantastic, I have several. :king:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Just the one. :thumbsup: prize from DavyP.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had one of these bookmarked for ages.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2021)

Does anyone have an electronic manual for the Casio air divers 200m watch DEP510 (973). It came out in the early 1990s I think. I can't find a manual online. Any help would be hugely appreciated. B


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Google is your friend.

Try this. https://www.manualslib.com/products/Casio-973-6098227.html

Hope this helps.


----------

